# Green Beans Available



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

For those that have not already noticed 'Bella Barista' have a new selection of bulk buy green beans at £8.25 kilo including postage.

Some different varieties this time. These 'bulk buys' usually go out of stock very quickly

Must mention I have no connection with BB whatsoever other than as a customer.


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

I saw the email come through and looks like a great deal but I was sort of worried about having a sack full of beans I didn't like......Are the beans of a decent quality?? Obvs BB are great and I am a previous coffee machine customer of theirs.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Yep, the beans are of a very reasonable quality. A Friend of mine DC does the selection for them & he is always careful to steer them clear of rubbish.

Backed up with some Monsooned Malabar from Rave they go very well in various blends as well as SOs


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

malabar is my fave ron but I got it from hasbean last year and they didn't take this years crop


----------



## golden1 (Jan 21, 2012)

I got the deal at the end of july/begining of august. There are some so-so beans in there. and there are some really fantastic beans in there.

The Australian Bassalt Blue is supprisingly nice, as is the Guatemalan SHB..

It's worth mentioning that BellaBarrista's Coffee choice seems to change from month to month... so if you're not a fan of this months.. wait 4 weeks.


----------

